# Appli Snapseed / iPhone, Retouche d'1 photo… impossible d'en afficher une 2è à retoucher



## jesopog (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Avec l'appli *Snapseed* (V 2.22.0) pour iPhone, téléchargée sur l'AppStore…

N'ayant pas trouvé de fil de discussion sur ce sujet, je présente ma question ci-dessous.
Après retouche (effacement d'objet, en l'occurrence) sur une photo de l'iPhone, je n'arrive pas à afficher une nouvelle photo à retoucher : la photo venant d'être modifiée restant toujours présente à l'écran de l'appli Snapseed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Que dois-je faire pour retrouver le symbole " + " à l'écran (étape à partir de laquelle s'était exécutée la première retouche) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## jesopog (19 Janvier 2022)

jesopog a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec l'appli *Snapseed* (V 2.22.0) pour iPhone, téléchargée sur l'AppStore…
> 
> ...


[Résolu]

Parmi les solutions proposées sur le forum de la Communauté d'Assistance Apple :
— Fermer et rouvrir l’app : (sans effet),
— Supprimer l’app, puis la télécharger à nouveau : (sans effet),
— Eteindre puis *redémarrer* l'iPhone : la photothèque est accessible !


----------

